# Canoe stabilizer Ideas



## 419deerhunter

So I have a 14' fiberglass canoe I want to put some stabilizers on it so I can stand and bowfish. Looking for some DIY ideas and opinions on what works and what dosnt work. Thanks! :B


----------



## co-angler

YouTube has plenty of videos that can help you out 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57

419deerhunter,
Here are some pics from my Old Town Saranac 146 XT, that I installed/fabricated some outriggers.

I used a treated 2x6 at 6' in length. A hole saw for the 2" pvc, a dead bolt door latch to keep the outriggers from moving side to side and a rubber furnco with hose clamps on the underside to limit the depth of the outrigger in the water. The 4" pvc nose caps are street 90s with end caps for cutting the water...and they're approx. 4' long...or overall length.










Here's a close up of the door latch/dead bolt.









I used carriage bolts and 1x6 boards to make the step section that locks under the gunnal, on one side. The opposite side had the same boards with an aluminum plate on the top/bottom for the 5" c-clamp to hold it all in place.


















This was as mobile a set up as I could make...keeping in mind, at the time I was transporting all of this in a Honda Civic. Here it is setting in my living room.










I hope this helps! There are a lot more ideas on YouTube. I made several modifications, before I came to this final design. It works, no slipage, VERY stable and offered a minimum of resistance while paddling.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Wow

I made stabilizers about 15 years ago for a 16 foot touring canoe. I used poles from an old cabin tent and two 6' pool noodles. Mine has two cross bars that bracket onto the gunwales. A pole passes through each noodle and attaches to the downturned crossbars. Here's a single crossbar version that most closely resembles my set-up. --Tim


----------



## cfioritto

I saw a video where they used crab pot buoys with pvc. Check them out.


----------



## rustyfish

This guy is my hero, turns trash into treasure. In this video he makes them for a kayak out of foam and makes them look like a super spook, lol. Different mounting than canoe but its an idea. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...M_bwl4zp47bT6cKx2_25CNaOItYUVaV&v=_BnYDoBB4Wg


----------



## Jmsteele187

rustyfish said:


> This guy is my hero, turns trash into treasure. In this video he makes them for a kayak out of foam and makes them look like a super spook, lol. Different mounting than canoe but its an idea.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...M_bwl4zp47bT6cKx2_25CNaOItYUVaV&v=_BnYDoBB4Wg


Those out riggers probably cost about $20 to make!!! That's awesome and I dig the super spook design. I really like what he did with his seat.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

rustyfish said:


> This guy is my hero, turns trash into treasure. In this video he makes them for a kayak out of foam and makes them look like a super spook, lol. Different mounting than canoe but its an idea.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...M_bwl4zp47bT6cKx2_25CNaOItYUVaV&v=_BnYDoBB4Wg


subscribed!


----------



## Fishingisfun

Check out the Radison sportpal canoes with the foam attached to the sides. Having watched video's on how stable these are why not try attaching pool noodles with bolts and fender washers just above the water line making tipping less likely. I thinking on trying this on my solo canoe.


----------



## 419deerhunter

thanks for all the ideas think I might try the pvc and pool noodle idea seems the easiest and cheapest 
found this one I might try 
http://www.ehow.com/way_5486458_homemade-canoe-stabilizer.html#page=0


----------



## Bruin50

Bowhunter57 I really like the staballizer you built. Im going to build one for my canoe. Been looking for ideas for awhile. Thanks.


----------

